# Gallery Pictures



## knightwill (May 14, 2008)

I believe the Gallery has degenerated from its original idea, which I suspect was to showcase members' vehicles and related subjects. It is filled with everything from non-auto fine art photography to smut...and, yes, some great BMW pics. I am not prudish, and can locate online photos of any bizarre behavior I might dream up, but I go to a BMW gallery to look at BMW-related material. I vote to move obese butts and other non-related subjects elsewhere. Knightwill


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

Do you mean like this for example?


----------

